# Replacement Climbing Sticks Straps



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone know a place to pickup some replacement straps? I bought a used set from a local for cheap but they didn't come with any straps. Can use regular ratchet straps, but thought I might be able to get smaller - OEM like straps somewhere. McMasterCarr has some for like $7-12 per depending on style and length

http://www.mcmaster.com/#cinching-strap-components/=inuibl


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Harbor Freight is the cheapest place to get cam buckle or ratchet straps, camo too!!


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a bulk of 1" cam straps online a few ago for my ladder sticks...wish I could remember what site it was...but they were like 30 of them for $70 or something. I replace all the straps on mine because the straps are always too short. there are some bigger trees where I hunt. For the regular ladder sticks the straps are not really load bearing or anything, they just hold against the tree while the bulk of the load force goes straight down the ladder.
edit...i realize this probably didn't help you at all, but oh well. harbor freight does have cheap stuff!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer the ratchets. They get the sticks tighter.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Check out strapworks.com


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

www.ratchetstraps.com


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with ratchets getting most steps tighter but my DIY step sections get VERY tight using cam buckle straps or this strap system. NO, I do not hunt out of phone poles but if they don't budge on these then they will certainly bite on bark 


P&y only said:


> I prefer the ratchets. They get the sticks tighter.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I am with P&Y Only, Ratchets all the way. I fell using the cam buckls that came on one set of my stick (alum API's). My Loggy Bayou's came with ratchets. I switched everything over to copy the Loggy's, wish I could get another set of them, best stick I have ever owned, light, well made, etc. IMO.

Ches.


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

I like them tight to the tree and the ratchets allow me to bring all of the contact points into contact with the tree. Not all trees are perfectly staight and I have never gotten the sticks as tight and solid with cam straps as I have ratchets. I also prefer the "endless loop" type of ratchets. They don't have hooks but instead the strap goes from the ratchet and loops around back to the ratchet. This allows me to place the ratchet where ever I want it.


----------

